# Cobia migration



## Reel Rhythm (Feb 28, 2009)

Been out of town guys,ANY Cobia spotted yet in Pensacola/GB ?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

none so far

but it will happen soon


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

still waitin.


----------



## Reel Rhythm (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks 4 the update;never been (bottom fishing tackle/rigs)

would like 2 this year if possible.


----------



## teamreelloco2 (Mar 10, 2009)

Just heard that Full Pull got the first one today. Okaloosa Island Pier saw a small one yesterday. It's on!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

OIP has seen no cobia as of today at 6pm. Yes there was one supposedly seen down by the matador by a surfer...


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

JUST HEARD 37 POUNDS OF THE PIER TODAY


----------



## cobia850 (Mar 17, 2008)

spring-a-ling time and the oip hasnt seen one yet


----------



## Reel Rhythm (Feb 28, 2009)

Well that was one nice cobe caught off OIP ,good way to get it kick started;

guess you gotta gaff 'em off when fishing on the pier to make the haul up out of the surf.


----------

